

Why Wall Street is way off on its Tinder and Instagram valuations - imartin2k
http://microfundy.tumblr.com/post/112130869445/why-wall-street-is-way-off-on-its-tinder-and

======
justbecause
Most interesting thing about dating apps is how they drive user adoption.

